# Soooooo



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

It's looking like in order to surf fish , you have to get wet. Because I'm not able to cast near the bait schools or the first sandbar by standing on shore. Or are there rods capable of that and Mine just sucks?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Plenty of rods capable. Depending what your using there are different blanks that do better per application. My rainshadow su1386F and daiwa sealin x 30sha will put a pomp rig over 100yrds and I've seen them built as spinners and launch 3oz lures 110+ yards on a marked field. My 13ft CUI with Abu 9000ct will put a palm size bait and 150gram weight (~5.5oz) around 90-100yrds consistently. I also have a daiwa saltiga Ulua rod (13ft 30-50lb) paired with a saltist LD50 (lever drag and 50lb mono) that will throw 8oz weight and half a 12" blue fish around 70yrds and even further if the bait is more aerodynamic.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Geez I guess I need a better setup , wen buying a rod and reel for this kind of surf fishing what do I need to look for?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A lot of that will depend on where/when, i.e. tides, shore structure, bait, wind and whatnot. But yes, taking a little stroll in the water to get within casting distance is par for the course many days.
For many surf fishing & wade fishing are one in the same, and on a hot a day standing waist deep in the water is a great thing.

Two of my favorite setups.

For general purposes, Pomps, Specks, Whiting, Ground Mullet, Bluefish, Red & Black drum and more.
Vintage Penn 5500SS, with all brass gears.
*Upgrades: *Double sprung stainless dogs.
250+ yards of 12# mono
BPS Offshore Angler - Inshore Extreme - model INXS861220, surf/spinning, 8'6", 1pc, line 12-20#, lure 3/8-2oz.

Great for slinging any small rig/lure.



For my heavy setup, sharks, rays, Bull Reds & Big Uglies.
Vintage Penn 9500SS, with all brass gears.
*Upgrades:* 950ssm drag system, stainless steel 12 tooth ratchet, double stainless sprung dogs.
300 yards of 65# Sufix 832 braid, topped with 100Yrds+ of 50# mono.
BPS Offshore Angler - Ocean Master - model OM12SS, surf/spinning, 12.0', 2pc, line 20-50#, lure 6-12oz.

This rod is definitely a Heavy, and I have to really load it up when slinging big baits.
But let me tell you, half a bull mullet, 6oz of lead, 16/0 circle and 5' of 135# wire leader and asst'd terminal tackle.
Load the rod and it'll drop that bomb 50-75 yards no problem.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Ocean Master 12 ft heavy rod and a penn 555 was a great casting combo, I could throw bait plus weight 80-100 yards


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I think my problem is that I've only got a 10ft rod and my rods are light/medium , all the other stuff listed off was just Gibberish to me lol. I was only getting about 50yards out of my smaller rod and big rod no matter how hard I chunked it.


----------

